# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Chả cá Nha Trang - ngọt bùi vàng ươm ^^ chẹp chẹp

## travelvietnam

Ai đã từng Du lịch Nha Trang mà chưa một lần thưởng thức chả cá Nha Trang thì đó đúng là một điều thiếu sót đáng tiếc, có thể nói Du lịch Nha Trang mà chưa ăn thử chả cá một lần thì chưa gọi là đến Nha Trang.


Du lịch Nha Trang, thưởng thức đặc sản chả cá Nha Trang 

Chả cá Nha Trang nổi tiếng ngon vì làm từ cá tươi. Miếng chả cá chiên vàng, thơm phức khiến khách ăn rồi vẫn thèm.



Du lịch Nha Trang, thưởng thức đặc sản chả cá Nha Trang. Khi làm chả, người ta thường dùng cá mối, cá thu, cá thởn, cá rựa, cá nhồng, cá chuồn, cá cờ… nhưng ngon nhất là chả cá nhồng hương, giờ rất hiếm. Chả cá thường hấp hay chiên (chiên thơm hơn nhưng hấp lại ngọt). Dù chiên hay hấp, chả luôn có đặc trưng là dai, mềm và ngọt vị cá, càng đậm đà hơn nếu chấm một chút nước mắm ớt tỏi đặc.


Du lịch Nha Trang, thưởng thức đặc sản chả cá Nha Trang. 

Làm chả cá đơn giản, chỉ nhọc công ở khâu giã cá. Cá tươi nạo lấy thịt cùng hành, tỏi, tiêu, gia vị bỏ vào cối quết thật nhuyễn, càng nhuyễn càng dai. Nếu là chả cá hấp thì có thể cho thêm mỡ khổ xắt hột lựu, ít nấm mèo thái nhuyễn, hấp đến khi gần chín, đập thêm một quả trứng cho bề mặt có màu vàng.



Du lịch Nha Trang, thưởng thức đặc sản chả cá Nha Trang. 

Chả cá có khi không bắt thành dề mà vo viên tròn hay dài rồi chiên.Chả cá Nha Trang là nguyên liệu chính của món bánh canh, bún cá hay mì Quảng. Nha Trang còn thêm một món bán kèm chả cá nữa là bánh mì. Bánh mì Nha Trang đặc và giòn chứ không xốp xộp như ở Sài Gòn. Ổ bánh nóng mới ra lò giòn rụm, cùng với vị thơm, ngọt và cay của chả cá ăn thật đã.

Du lịch Nha Trang phải thưởng thức cho bằng được món chả cá này bạn nhé !




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## toidi.net

Nhìn quá hấp dẫn, không biết có ngon như chả cả ngoài Bắc ko?>

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá, không biết mùi vị thế nào.

----------


## dung89

Đến Nha Trang nên thưởng thức món này

----------

